# Wii #1856 - Silent Hill: Shattered Memories (USA)



## Chanser (Dec 9, 2009)

^^wiirelease-3413^^


----------



## ether2802 (Dec 9, 2009)

really...?? no one is posting about this game......geez my friends told me that my Wii is for little kids cause there wasn't any Silent Hill for Wii, but now.....!!


----------



## hey_suburbia (Dec 9, 2009)

ether2802 said:
			
		

> really...?? no one is posting about this game......geez my friends told me that my Wii is for little kids cause there wasn't any Silent Hill for Wii, but now.....!!



It was posted 4 minutes ago... Plus, there was some other bullshit thread going on about some dudes trying to upload it.


----------



## X D D X (Dec 9, 2009)

Anyone know how big this is scrubbed?


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 9, 2009)

The scrubbed size is 2.16 GB. Might try this but I have too many games to play on the 360 right now.


----------



## zop2291 (Dec 9, 2009)

yes thank you it wasnt even at any of my local stores (had the money in hand to be disappointed once again)


----------



## gaboumafou (Dec 9, 2009)

It really is a shame that the boxart is so ugly, because I am sure that a lot of people will overlook it because of the box (it happened with Ico...).

If it wasn't for the great reviews, I wouldn't have bottered with the game. But now... I really want to try it!


----------



## xshinox (Dec 9, 2009)

gaboumafou said:
			
		

> It really is a shame that the boxart is so ugly, because I am sure that a lot of people will overlook it because of the box (it happened with Ico...).
> 
> If it wasn't for the great reviews, I wouldn't have bottered with the game. But now... I really want to try it!


lol little ugly girl on a swing. its about time this game came out. SH party at my cousins house


----------



## ChaosBoi (Dec 9, 2009)

I've never played a game in this series, but I heard things from my friend that it's pretty much psychological horror (Which is one of my favorite sub-genre of horror btw) and had some pretty difficult puzzles. I might just give this one a go if it can be played and understood without any knowledge of the other ones.


----------



## gaboumafou (Dec 9, 2009)

I too never played a Silent Hill game, but since it's a "remake" of the first game, I assume it will be okay.


----------



## jink84 (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG A GAMEZ!

* I mean to say:  thanks the lord** on high, this game is finally released.  Maybe my shitty wall furnace will serve a purpose:  To keep my shivering while I play this over my too long winter break from college!













** My wii is lord.


----------



## EvanUnisil (Dec 9, 2009)

Anybody tested to see if it works?


----------



## V-King (Dec 9, 2009)

EvanUnisil said:
			
		

> Anybody tested to see if it works?


From what I heard it apparently works fine via USB Loader and with a modded Wii, but strangely enough it wouldn't work from the burned disc for whatever reason.
I'm getting the game right now so I have yet to check if this statement remains true but at least it seems to work with USB Loader.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Dec 9, 2009)

I had the feeling I was the only one looking forward to this, but it appears I'm not. I'll play other games for now and wait for the European release in february of 2010 though.


----------



## Azariel_z (Dec 9, 2009)

Guy talking sounds like a science documentary from the 60's..


----------



## Master Mo (Dec 9, 2009)

This game is going to be amazing for me. I love atmospheric games and I really don`t mind, that there is no combat!


----------



## florian (Dec 9, 2009)

Work on wii 4.2E with wiikey 2 but i think so far inthe game ( freeze )  same to avatar ?


----------



## berlinka (Dec 9, 2009)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> This game is going to be amazing for me. I love atmospheric games and I really don`t mind, that there is no combat!


Actually I think it's even better for the atmosphere to not have any weapons. You constantly have to run your way out of things.


----------



## Meowayne (Dec 9, 2009)

Tested half an hour on USB loader, no issues.


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 9, 2009)

any feedback for modchip users?


----------



## florian (Dec 9, 2009)

work fine here


----------



## SwitchNOW (Dec 9, 2009)

[Wii] Silent Hill: Shattered Memories [First Look]




[Wii] Silent Hill Shattered Memories [Gameplay]



coming soon More Videos



By _contra_


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 9, 2009)

This game will have issues running from disc for non-modchip users.  The game streams entirely from disc.  On the plus side, this means NO loading screens.  On the minus side, it also means that DVD which are read at 3x are going to have serious issues.


----------



## qdog82 (Dec 9, 2009)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> The scrubbed size is 2.16 GB. Might try this but I have too many games to play on the 360 right now.


Its 3,69 GB scrubbed


----------



## Tonindo (Dec 9, 2009)

Works flawlessly on a 3.2E Wii with Wiikey running it via GeckoOS. I'ts going to be a great night tonight.


----------



## demitrius (Dec 9, 2009)

This game is garbage. Deleted instantly.


----------



## JohnnyCheeks (Dec 9, 2009)

demitrius said:
			
		

> This game is garbage. Deleted instantly.



OH GEE THANKS FOR YOUR INPUT I'LL STAY AWAY FROM IT THEN

...Seriously why do people like this exist?  As if their 2 cents are worth anything in this economy.

Like I say: It's all a matter of opinion, and your opinion ... it doesn't matter.

PS - The game's actually not that bad.  It's deffo better than Homecoming.


----------



## jink84 (Dec 9, 2009)

demitrius said:
			
		

> This game is garbage. Deleted instantly.
> 
> LOL TROLL!
> 
> ...



LOL TROLLED!


----------



## JohnnyCheeks (Dec 9, 2009)

jink84 said:
			
		

> LOL TROLLED!



Quit banging your head on the keyboard to form words and GB2 4ch dongnozzle


----------



## demitrius (Dec 9, 2009)

JohnnyCheeks said:
			
		

> jink84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PS3 has



Spoiler



no games


----------



## jink84 (Dec 9, 2009)

JohnnyCheeks said:
			
		

> jink84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm in love with you.  It's true.  I've never met someone better.  But I've never been more afraid?!  Will you accept me?


----------



## JohnnyCheeks (Dec 9, 2009)

jink84 said:
			
		

> I'm in love with you.  It's true.  I've never met someone better.  But I've never been more afraid?!  Will you accept me?



Let's camwhore each other and fap ... FOR IT IS LOVE


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 9, 2009)

Tonindo said:
			
		

> Works flawlessly on a 3.2E Wii with Wiikey running it via GeckoOS. I'ts going to be a great night tonight.




nice to know, do you have a wiikey 1 or 2?


----------



## Tonindo (Dec 9, 2009)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Tonindo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the good old original Wiikey.


----------



## Walo (Dec 10, 2009)

ok.. so I'm having trouble making this game work. I have Wiikey 1 and thegame starts ok. But after like 30 minutes of play time, it freezes inside Cybill's car just as she goes outside. Is anybody experiencing this?


----------



## Tonindo (Dec 10, 2009)

Walo said:
			
		

> ok.. so I'm having trouble making this game work. I have Wiikey 1 and thegame starts ok. But after like 30 minutes of play time, it freezes inside Cybill's car just as she goes outside. Is anybody experiencing this?


That's weird. I'm also running it on Wiikey 1 and I've had no problems so far. I'm past that car point. How do you run the game? Disc channel, Gecko OS? I'm running it via Gecko OS, but that's because I have a european Wii.


----------



## Walo (Dec 10, 2009)

I always run my games via the disc channel. And later I tried to ran it through NeoGamma (it works for mario there's no harm in trying.). And this time I could move inside the car and when I tried to get off it, it got stuck in loading. I'm guessing I have a bad dump or my DVDs are not that good and can't handle the streaming.

Well if I can't make it work I guess this will be my christmas present, but any help is appreciated.


----------



## fishykipper (Dec 10, 2009)

works perfectly with usbloader gx, no freezes after a good couple of hours!
actually a pretty interesting game, not bad a all, well work the 15minute download. cheers to the original uploader


----------



## madtamski (Dec 10, 2009)

So wtf is the real name of this game?

Is it "Shattered Memories" or "Shattered Dreams" ?

The NFO states the name as ...Dreams


----------



## nitrostemp (Dec 10, 2009)

its shattered memories its just that bioshock are noobs


----------



## berlinka (Dec 10, 2009)

I can't see how people can say this game is "not bad". I played for an hour and I think the atmosphere is very eary and creepy and the graphics are AMAZING for Wii standards.
Plus the little voicemail sequences are a big plus in this game. 

The fact that they stray from the ol' run and shoot like crazy path I think is very daring and brave.

Almost horror game for Wii (RE4 stays at number 1)


----------



## nitrostemp (Dec 10, 2009)

the graphics are almost to par with silent hill homecoming, im scared and lost in the woods atm


----------



## ringorinfret (Dec 11, 2009)

did you find your way out of the woods by now? lolll


edit: i played the game last night...wow I had chills! the atmosphere in the game is great and it somewhat match what there was in real life...lots of wind and snow, creepy!  the visuals are great and the interface also, this is one of my top games on wii


----------



## jink84 (Dec 12, 2009)

Destructoid - Silent Hill: Shattered Memories Review

Wow, Destructoid gave this a 9.5!  It seems like nobody is amped on it though...


*EDIT*
Nobody has mentioned this yet:  I have Cios Revision 14 and full CIOSCORP, the game runs fine through my disk channel so far.


----------



## c1o2n3 (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm not all too common with wii piracy and the like, but using USBloader with this on a pal wii, Do I need a patch or will it just play?

Sorry i'm such a nub.


----------



## elmariachi (Dec 13, 2009)

jink84 said:
			
		

> Destructoid - Silent Hill: Shattered Memories Review
> 
> Wow, Destructoid gave this a 9.5!  It seems like nobody is amped on it though...
> 
> ...



I run it on cIOS Rev 14 Neo Gamma R8 rev12 and works very well on disk


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm not a fan of survival horror games. If you like survival horror, this'll get a high score. If you don't, it won't. Simply put. Well, I like survival horror when it's very action packed, like Resident Evil 4. 

I'm quite a pussy so I won't be giving this a try anytime soon.


----------



## jink84 (Dec 13, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I'm not a fan of survival horror games. If you like survival horror, this'll get a high score. If you don't, it won't. Simply put. Well, I like survival horror when it's very action packed, like Resident Evil 4.
> 
> I'm quite a pussy so I won't be giving this a try anytime soon.



I'm so scared of this game, but I keep playing.  Seriously, I'm terrified.  I made my roommate come out and watch me play for moral support.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 13, 2009)

so now i have just to wait for a eu release to get it:. of course very interesting, will be my first visit in the sh universe


----------



## nitrostemp (Dec 13, 2009)

the start of this game is messed up.
you have to run around with no weapons from these crazy train monsters and if you get more than 2 on you. GAME OVER!
im almost at silent hill now. but im scared to play again


----------



## Tonindo (Dec 14, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I'm not a fan of survival horror games. If you like survival horror, this'll get a high score. If you don't, it won't. Simply put. Well, I like survival horror when it's very action packed, like Resident Evil 4.
> 
> I'm quite a pussy so I won't be giving this a try anytime soon.


You're missing out. The story in this game is amazing and the athmosphere the developers have built is just wonderful. It's one of the best games this generation so far, in my opinion. The story beats anything I've seen in a game in the last 10 years.


----------



## bathingapebape (Dec 17, 2009)

couldn't get it to run through the disc channel or neogamma, but got it running through gecko OS.  Pretty interesting so far, waiting to play it at night.


----------



## jink84 (Dec 18, 2009)

bathingapebape said:
			
		

> couldn't get it to run through the disc channel or neogamma, but got it running through gecko OS.  Pretty interesting so far, waiting to play it at night.



You might have a crappy dump.  What's your cioscorp edition?  what's your cios rev38 on?  what's your disc format?  what's your mother's maiden name?  etc...


----------



## Pattonfiend67 (Dec 18, 2009)

this should have been wii game of the year... too bad...


----------



## bathingapebape (Dec 18, 2009)

jink84 said:
			
		

> bathingapebape said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All I did was the simplistic mod.  Now a 4.2J.


----------



## Tetram (Dec 18, 2009)

This game is the scariest I've ever played. Just great ! Even better than the very first resident Evil who scared me out when I was 15...


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm quite a pussy when it comes to horror games, but I'm not finding this particularly scary.  Once you realise that nothing can hurt you until you get into the nightmares, which are all telegraphed miles in advance (ie, so there's not the constant dread of not knowing where the next threat is coming from) it's actually quite a relaxing game to play.  Toddling around, picking up mementoes, looking at stuff, finding recordings etc.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 18, 2009)

I love the Silent Hill games...well any game before Silent Hill 3. 4-5 just sucked, they weren't scary and were just action games with shock moments, but not an all around scary and lonely atmosphere that Silent Hill 2 perfected.
But I am going to get this game since I heard it was good and made up for the suck Silent Hill Homecoming brought into the games.
And before anyone says Silent Hill Homecoming was scary, go pick up a copy of Silent Hill 2 then say Homecoming was scary.


----------



## A Divine Unicorn (Dec 19, 2009)

i have wiikey and just get a black screen after boot up. 3.2u and when i try geckOS it gives me error #002. Tried without brickblocker and it wanted to update through disc channel and i still got the 002 error on geckOS.

anyone care to explain how to get it running? i haven't touched cios edits since Animal Crossing, so i'll need a refresher course if i need to do it to play this game.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 19, 2009)

Tonindo said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't play games for stories. I play games to play games. Sure, I expect a good story with my games and not just a bunch of feces on a funny-looking platter, but I don't think a game based purely on the story is good. It's probably the reason I'm bored to tears with "adventure" games (y'know, the "point and click" type of games) and skip through most cutscenes if possible.

For survival horror, unless it plays like RE4 I'm quite honestly not interested.


----------



## Kwev (Dec 19, 2009)

So you don't like Survival Horror but Action games. No wonder you aren't that interested in a game's story. ^^

If the Silent Hill series is now so much known, it's because of the "lack of story" in the usual way. The story of Silent Hill games are never explained. BUT the game is full of clue and messages which lead you to understand it. The story is carved into the gameplay, you can't dissociate them. Everything you can do, everything you can see, everything you can hear is a part of the plot and everything is important. That's why simple but awesome gameplay makes Silent Hill games so good.

Just give it a try if you can rent the game ! The purpose of a true survival horror is to make you unconfident and unease so, if you don't like the fact that you have no weapon, it's a very good start in the horror world. ^^


----------



## jink84 (Dec 19, 2009)

bathingapebape said:
			
		

> jink84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could it be because you don't have a Japanese region disc?


----------

